# Seguimento Ásia 2014



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2014 às 19:50)

Impressionantes, os valores registados nos últimos dias nesta estação localizada no norte da China. 







Como seria de esperar encontra-se num vale, fica a perspectiva.


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Jan 2014 às 11:36)

Retrospectiva 2013.

 O inverno o mes 1 teve temperatura dentro da media e a precipitacao ficou um pouco abaixo da media. O mes foi relativamente nevoso a minima mais baixa foi de -10c.

 Fevereiro teve a temperatura dentro da media a precipitacao foi 2 vezes a media, nevou a quantidade normal para fevereiro. A minima absoluta foi de -12c (6c abaixo da media).

 Marco foi muito mais quente do que a media, 3c acima. Nao nevou nenhum dia sendo historico.

 Abril foi exatamente na media e as precipitacoes tambem forao na media nevou inesperadamente no final do mes diversas vezes mais fraco.

 Maio Teve temperaturas acima da media aprox 1,5c a precipitacao foi baixa e tempo ensolarado a temperatura minima foi de 0,9c e a maxima 30c 

 Junho teve temperaturas acima da media 0,8c. A precipitacao ficou dentro da media e os dias forao predominantemente nublados.

 Julho teve temperaturas acima da media (1,3c) A precipitacao foi abaixo da media, a maxima foi 35c (8c acima da media).

 Agosto teve temperaturas bem acima da media (2c) a precipitacao tambem foi acima da media a maxima absoluta foi de 37c (8c acima da media).

 Setembro teve temperaturas acima da media (1c) a precipitacao foi normal.

 Outubro teve temperaturas acima da media (3c acima) a precipitacao foi maior e foi registrado 30,6c a maxima mais alta para outubro ja registrada a media das maximas e de 19,5c.

 Novembro teve temperaturas dentro da media e precipitacao tambem. A maxima mais elevada foi de 19,2c e a minima mais baixa foi de -4c. Nevou fraco por varios dias desse mes

 E Dezembro teve temperaturas dentro da media e precipitacao abaixo. A minima mais baixa foi de -6,7c. nevou fraco por varios dias do mes.

 Hoje a maxima foi de 5c e a minima foi de -1c agora sigo com -1c e ficou claro durante todo o dia


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Jan 2014 às 12:10)

Por Nagano segue a mesma tempo relativamente claro e temperauras um pouco acima da media.

 Por hoje os extremos forao de 6/-2c e o tempo foi claro e passou nevando nos alpes durante todo dia


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 02:17)

Deixo aqui duas  belas fotos (recentes) com o *Fujisan* no horizonte.










Autor: Yuga Kurita


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Jan 2014 às 10:41)

Nagano segue com clima rigoroso! Hoje os extremos forao de -8,2c/7,6c tudo estava congelado de manha porem durante a tarde esteve bem outonal (porque 7c sem vento e luxo no inverno de Nagano).

 Algumas cidades aqui da redondeza tem registrado mínimas serias, Nobeyama 1200m registrou -20c sugadaira 1200m -18c 

 Porem o que era para ser a tempestade de neve do seculo ( o ciclone passara quase fazendo landfall na costa do pacifico essa trajetoria causa imensas nevasca) Mais infelizmente parece que vai chover.

 A ultima grande tempestade desse tipo foi em 1998 janeiro dia 18 nesse dia um ciclone passou beirando a costa do pacifico e causou uma tempestade de quase 80cm em 1 dia na minha cidade. Foi histórico e Nagano parou pelo menos a parte sul que não conta com irrigamento de agua quente nas ruas ja no norte e normal nevar 3metros ai todas as ruas contao com tal sistema.

 Hoje fez sol e não ventou. depois de amanha teremos uma entrada de norte bizarra e ventos forte de noroeste e neve, amanha deve chover forte a partir da tarde


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Jan 2014 às 10:12)

Conforme o previsto choveu durante todo dia ate agora temos uma acumulacao de 5mm.

 Mais o mais incrível ainda esta para acontecer agora com 2c esta caindo uma quantidade de neve surreal os flocos estao gigantes devido a alta temperatura.

 Como normal quando neva e esta mais de 0c os flocos ficao gigantes coisa bonita de se ver.

 A uns 9 anos atrás aqui em minha cidade eu presenciei um evento lindíssimo a temperatura estava entre 1~2c e caiu uma nevasca sem vento, sem exagero os flocos de neve media quase o tamanho da minha mao! foi um evento inesquecível porem nunca mais nesses 9 anos se repetiu um evento de tamanha beleza.

 Foi muito bonito realmente...

 Nuvens abundantes estão subindo pelo estado vindo do pacifico, deve nevar a noite toda. 

 Depois de amanha ventos continentais trará mais neve so que fraco.

 A previsão esta dando vários dias de mínimas entre -9c e máximas um pouco acima de 0c  e vento frio da sibéria constante.

 E muitas cidades altas aqui nas proximidades terao máximas abaixo de -5c pelos próximos vários dias .

 Enfim parece que finalmente o inverno vai mostrar a cara porque ate agora tem sido bem fraco o frio


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Jan 2014 às 13:00)

A neve ja acumula 5cm la fora e agora as 22:00 segue com 0,1c muitas nuvens ainda esta chegando só que a baixa pressão esta sendo acelerada pela corrente do jato então teremos mais algumas horas de neve e logo deve entrar uma monção  de inverno e bastante frio e tempo nublado e neve fraca puxado de noroeste


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 18:25)

Parece que o rio Amarelo está bem congelado, os chineses aproveitaram para patinar.


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Jan 2014 às 15:09)

Hoje o dia foi bem frio a máxima foi de 1c e a minma de -7c 

 O tempo esteve bem claro e estava ventando forte de de noroeste agora as 0:03 esta -6c 

 Muitas cidades tem registrado minimas bem mais baixa aqui por perto, Em Nobeyama fez -20c de minima e maxima de -5c 

 Na cidade de Rikubetsu em Hokkaido os proximos dias serao bem frio as maximas ficarao abaixo de -5c e as minimas abaixo de -20c e deve nevar bastante por la aqui vai um link da previsao do tempo e bem frio ate mesmo para Hokkaido http://weathernews.jp/pinpoint/cgi/search_result.fcgi?service=11&ameno=20146&name=陸別


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Jan 2014 às 02:56)

Nagano segue com tempo ventoso agora em minha cidade esta com ventos sustentados de 40km/h e esta 1c a sensação de frio e muito intensa. As rajadas devem estar ao redor de 60km/h.

 Isso se deve devido os ventos fortes que vem da Siberia e ao semi permanente aleutian low

 Essa semana deve ser meio entediante ja que estao previstos varios dias nublado mais nenhuma neve mais muito frio.

 Hoje a minima foi de -2,5c e o tempo agora esta bem claro com essecao dos alpes que estao sobre uma cortina de neve


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Jan 2014 às 08:00)

Agora atarde ainda segue bem ensolarado e ventando forte, ta muito bonito la fora sem nenhuma nuvem e visibilidade bem elevado mais ja esta praticamente escuro.

 Agora esta 0c e esta ventando 6m/s mais as rajadas estao mais altas


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Jan 2014 às 12:30)

Hoje o dia foi claro porem frio os extremos forao de 1/-5c porem muitas cidades tem registrado maximas abaixo de -1c e nem sao as cidade altas (sugadaira kaidakogen) 

 Ainda nao tivemos uma verdadeira winter storm mais ainda esta tudo branco da ultima nevada.


  Porem as coisas devem mudar por que para sabado ja esta previsto neve e terca quarta da semana que vem tambem ta com previsao de neve...

 Ainda estou no aguardo das nevascas de mais de 20cm que costuma ocorrer 3 4 vezes por ano... Se demorar demais para nevar nao vai ficar encoberto por varios dias porque o sol de fevereiro ja e bem forte...


 Agora ate o dia 10 de fevereiro entra o que os japoneses chamao de Mafuyu e nessa epoca que as temperatura tem suas quedas mais acentuada.

 Ontem a minima foi de -8,9c a mais baixa do ano


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2014 às 12:49)

*Fujisan*, hoje.
O autor é o mesmo das fotos anteriores,* Yuga kurita*







Fonte:http://www.flickr.com/photos/kritayuga/


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Jan 2014 às 22:26)

Sigo agora em Nagano com -8,3c as 7:11 da manha meu quarto estava com temperatura de 1c antes de eu ligar o aquecedor 


 Ontem a meia noite estava -6c e ultimamente boa parte do dia a temperatura esta ficando abaixo de -5c 

 Hoje esta previsto neve fraca atarde devido a aproximacao de uma frente quente.



 As medias ja estao abaixo de 0c a mais de 10 dias seguidos


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Jan 2014 às 10:23)

Os ultimos dias tem sido meio entediante... A temperatura tem estado um pouco acima da media e bastante dias de sol sem a forte influencia da alta da Siberia, Alias nao tivemos nenhuma moncao de inverno forte o suficiente para fazer uma nevasca aqui na minha cidade (normalmente ocorre 3-4vezes por inverno), As moncao sao sempre fracas e de pouca duracao e so fazem nevar mesmo perto do mar do Japao.

 Mais outro fato estranho desse inverno e que ja chegamos no fim do mes e ainda nenhuma nevasca vinda de sul (que normalmente traz ate 30cm de neve de uma vez) enfim nao tem neve no solo e janeiro ja terminou...

 Fevereiro normalmente tem um sol bem quente e normalmente quando neva derrete rapido, mais dentro de 10 anos acontece mais ou menos 2 vezes de janeiro ter frio fraco mais ai em fevereiro o "bixo pega"

 Hoje eos extremos forao de -6c/8c e foi meio nublado o dia.

 Para os proximos dias estao esperadas maximas invulgarmente alta para varios dias estao prevendo de 9/0c isso e temperatura de meados de marco... Isso mostra como esse janeiro tem sido "mixuruca"


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2014 às 14:26)

O frio vai instalando-se pela Ásia... 







Imagem: Meteogiornale

*Asia - Minimum Temperature (night)
February 01, 2014*

Oymyakon (741 m, Russian Feder.) -59.0 °C
Taskan-In-Magadan (312 m, Russian Feder.) -55.0 °C
Vivi River (230 m, Russian Feder.) -55.0 °C
Strelka-Chunya (357 m, Russian Feder.) -54.0 °C
Ust-Nera (519 m, Russian Feder.) -54.0 °C
Vel'mo Pervoye (122 m, Russian Feder.) -53.0 °C
Ust'-Kamo (178 m, Russian Feder.) -53.0 °C
Vanavara (260 m, Russian Feder.) -53.0 °C
Mutoray (332 m, Russian Feder.) -53.0 °C
Tutonchany (105 m, Russian Feder.) -53.0 °C
Kislokan (211 m, Russian Feder.) -52.0 °C
Kuz'movka (62 m, Russian Feder.) -52.0 °C
Seymchan (205 m, Russian Feder.) -52.0 °C
Susuman (655 m, Russian Feder.) -51.0 °C
Tura (168 m, Russian Feder.) -51.0 °C
Bajkit (262 m, Russian Feder.) -51.0 °C
Labaznaya (706 m, Russian Feder.) -50.0 °C
Segen-kyuel' (208 m, Russian Feder.) -50.0 °C
Ust-Omchug (575 m, Russian Feder.) -50.0 °C
Verkhoyansk (137 m, Russian Feder.) -50.0 °C
Erbogacen (291 m, Russian Feder.) -50.0 °C
Toko (850 m, Russian Feder.) -50.0 °C
Ust'-Bakhapcha (349 m, Russian Feder.) -50.0 °C

WeatherOnline


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

Gerofil disse:


> O frio vai instalando-se pela Ásia...



Bem...até fico com frio só de olhar para esses registos. 
Essa localidade onde foi registada a temperatura mais baixa, fica num vale encaixado. 

Segundo o Foreca, em Oymyakon, estão agora *-55ºC*.


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Fev 2014 às 09:50)

Os últimos dias forao bem quentes as máximas chegarão vários dias a valores superiores a 10c hoje a máxima foi de 11c e nuvens baixas o dia todo.

 Mais ja para amanha uma forte vaga de frio trará neve durante a tarde e devido a alta da sibéria que esta se aumentando vigorosamente teremos uma forte monção de inverno com muitos dias de neve nas regiões do mar do Japão.


 Hoje a minima foi de 2c e agora esta 11c.

 Deu para notar que já estamos na época de ascencao de temperaturas


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Fev 2014 às 12:31)

Hoje finalmente voltou a ficar frio e ventoso e durante atarde  nevou fraco por varias horas mais nao acumulou nem mesmo molhou o chão a nao ser nas partes das montanhas que estavao bem brancas e nítidas.

 A maxima foi de 5c e agora as 21:25 esta -3c muitas cidades aqui ao redor estao com temperaturas variando de -4c ate -10c.

 Amanha a mínima deve ser de -8c aqui aonde moro e depois de amanha -10c  e sabado deve cair a primeira grande nevada do ano ja que uma baixa pressao esta prevista para se formar e seu centro deve passar perto aqui da região de Nagano trazendo grande precipitação.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Fev 2014 às 18:48)

*Forte tempestade de neve deixa milhares de pessoas sem luz no Irã*: 

http://globotv.globo.com/globo-news...a-milhares-de-pessoas-sem-luz-no-ira/3124210/

http://www.euronews.com/2014/02/04/worst-snowstorm-for-half-a-century-hits-northern-iran/


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Fev 2014 às 12:02)

Forte massa de ar frio chegou ao Japao agora as 20:50 tem muitas cidades quentes com temperaturas ja negativas Nagoya agora esta a -0,4c (Nagoya raramente chega temperaturas negativas e e uma grande cidade).

 Aqui hoje foi bem frio mais o ceu estava incrivelmente azul e claro devido ao forte fluxo de ar vindo de norte, das grandes floresta da Rússia, e incrivel como esse ar vem limpo e cristalino a visibilidade fica muito alta.

 Hoje a maxima foi de 1c e a minima de -6c e agora esta -5c essa madrugada promete estao prevendo -11c para minha cidade que vai ser a minima mais baixa desse inverno/primavera.

 Ontem foi o comeco da primavera no antigo calendário solar asiatico que era regulado de acordo com a inclinação dos raios solar e não com o "delay" do clima da terra


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Fev 2014 às 12:41)

Tivemos hoje a maxima mais baixa do inverno forao -0,8c e a mínima foi de -8,5c O dia ficou boa parte nublado pelas nuvens altas.

 Agora esta -3,8c as 21hrs e o tempo ainda esta encoberto.

 Esta com previsão de nevasca para sabado enteiro! finalmente parece que teremos os 20cm Janeiro so foi chuva e chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 18:10)

Foto tirada ontem em Oshino, o autor foi Yuga Kurita, grande registo como sempre. 







Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kritayuga/


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Fev 2014 às 09:44)

Ai que felicidade estao prevendo 100% de nevasca para amanha sabadao! e deve acumular ate 30cm!!!

 Ja faz mais de 1 ano que nao neva uma nevasca! as ultimas forao no final de janeiro do ano passado.

 Bom nesse finalzinho de inverno pelo menos teremos uma grande nevada.

 Deve comecar a nevar amanha de madrugada e so para de noite serao quse 24hrs de tempestade.

 Amanha tentarei tirar algumas fotos com algum amigo que tem camera 

 Hoje a minima foi de -7c e a maxima foi de 3c e o dia foi encoberto e ventoso agora as 18hrs esta -0,7c


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

Sigo agora com -4,2c com densas nuvens de neve a cair sobre a cidade. Agoras as 8hrs da manha ja estamos com 12cm de neve 


 Nao so em Nagano esta a cair essa nevasca como em quase todas as regioes centrais ate mesmo em Tokyo esta -0,5c e pode acontecer de cair a tempestade do seculo la pela capital Tokyo segue com acumulacao de 1cm mais devido a baixa temperatura (muito incomum) fica facil de acumular ate 10cm (o que geraria um caos tremendo) a ultima vez que caiu uma grande nevasca no centro da capital foi de 5cm se nao me engano a quase 10 anos atras.

 O que da para entender o caos que seria se realmente vir a nevar ate 10cm por la, mais ja nos arredores de Tokyo e mais comum cair ate 10cm.



 Minha cidade esta com -4c e esta nevando... quando neva sob temperaturas tao negativas e muito facil acumular grandes quantidades.

 Emfim a tempestade esta longe de terminar e estou com fe que teremos uns 40cm ate de noite o que seria minha nevasca mais forte de quase 14 anos que vivo aqui no Japao! estou na espectativa e como daqui a pouco vou sair por ai pra ver a nevada quem sabe consigo uma camera emprestada para registrar aqui no forum a maior nevasca desse inverno

 Ta muito lindo la fora e amanha quando os alpes aparecerem vai ser majestoso ve-los todos brancos enfim se tiverem a oportunidade de conhecer o Japao nao se percao naquelas metropoles frias e cinzentas venhao a desconhecida Nagano que revela uma natureza fantastica e um lugar privilegiado


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Fev 2014 às 06:09)

A tempestade comeca a se afastar do Japao mais ainda tem muitas nuvens de neve sob o estado a temperatura agora e de -1,5c e esta acumulado 43cm de neve a maior nevasca que eu ja vi, estao anunciando para  evitar de sair de casa e ainda nevara por mais algumas horas 

 Tokyo ainda esta a nevar forte e agora ja somao 8cm na capital e muito provavelmente nevara ainda por hora por la porque esta mais proximo do centro da tempestade


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2014 às 10:54)

*Mau tempo no Japão obrigou já ao cancelamento de 300 voos*

O mau tempo em Tóquio e noutras regiões japonesas obrigou hoje ao cancelamento de cerca de 300 voos e à suspensão de alguns dos serviços de transporte ferroviário com a agência meteorológica a lançar um alerta vermelho de tempestade.
De acordo com a imprensa japonesa, nomeadamente a neve, já provocou 43 feridos em diversos acidentes. Na manhã de hoje a queda de neve pintou de branco a capital com comerciantes e limparem as ruas e passeios em frente das suas lojas que acumulavam quatro centímetros de neve.

DESTAK


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 11:08)

*Yokohama*














Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/14591708@N00/


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 11:18)

*Cabul, Afeganistão*










Fonte:http://www.flickr.com/photos/naseernajwa/


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 11:27)

*Teerão,Irão*











Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/105567987@N03/


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Fev 2014 às 12:37)

Tokyo tem sua 3 maior nevasca depois do pos guerra (1945)  agora a cidade se encontra embaixo de 25cm de neve, Trata de um evento raríssimo.

 Nagano esta com boa parte das cidades embaixo de meio metro de neve tambem ja faz mais de 15 anos que nao nevava isso de uma so vez pelo menos no centro e sul do estado aonde nao acontece lake effect snow 

 Infelizmente nao vai ter foto por hoje talvez amanha 

 Sigo agora com -1,3c e com uma acumulacao brutal de 45cm

 Amanha deve ser meio nubladao com vento de noroeste e ja tem previsao de neve de novo para quarta feira

 E em algumas cidades forao registrado ventos de mais de 100km/h


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Fev 2014 às 00:45)

Tokyo terminou o dia com 27 cm  sendo a maior nevasca dos ultimos 45 anos! 

 Aqui em Nagano esta surreal a altura da neve tentarei registrar e postar aqui mais tarde

 Reportagem sob a grande nevasca http://news.tv-asahi.co.jp/news_society/articles/000021148.html

 Na cidade de Chiba foi registrado a maior nevasca da historia da cidade forao 33cm E em kumagaya forao 43cm Kumagaya e uma grande cidade vizinha de Tokyo e foi a 2 maior nevasca da historia de la


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

*Tokyo Snow 2014 - 雪の東京 *


TokyoFashionNews


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Fev 2014 às 10:44)

Incrivel outra tempestade de neve se aproximando e essa talvez seja mais forte que a da semana passada ja que a baixa pressão estará mais intensa e deve nevar amanha e depois de amanha


 As temperaturas estão bem baixas as mínimas estao constantemente chegando próximo a -10c e ontem foi registrado -11,2c  a mínima mais fria desse ano. As máximas estão sempre abaixo de 5c 

 O chão ainda esta com mais ou menos uns 20cm de neve e amanha nevasca !


 Em suma,  janeiro foi fraco de neve a temperatura media foi de exatos 0c sendo normal ficar -1,5c, mais feverero esta surreal depois da passagem dessa baixa pressao vao chegar outras e para os proximos 7 dias esta dando neve em 6 dias. Nagano vai parar.


 Hoje a minima foi de -7c e a maxima foi de 4c e o tempo foi parcialmente encoberto com nuvens altas. Para amanha estao prevendo 90% de chances de neve e sabado tambem 90%


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Fev 2014 às 12:45)

Grande Tempestade de neve em Yamanashi (estado vizinho de Nagano) na capital Kofu esta uma brutal acumulacao de 63cm Kofu e uma cidade bem quente ano passado varios dias chegarao 40c e esta somente a 250m acima do nivel do mar.

 Nas regioes perto do fuji san nas cidades Kawaguchiko e Yamanaka estao acumulados brutais 87cm de neve.

 Aqui hoje o dia foi nevoso e ja acumularao mais 23cm de neve somando aos 20cm da ultima nevada da aprox 40cm.

 Agora esta a nevar fraco e esta 0,3c (21:30) amanha e esperado grande acumulacao mais pode chover, essas duas ultimas grande nevadas esta a ser surpreendente.  Em Kofu  a ultima vez que nevou assim deve ter sido a mais de 100anos  atraz, a cidade tem historico meteorologico des de 1890 e nao a registro de 60 cm


----------



## rozzo (14 Fev 2014 às 14:08)

cubensis, umas fotos aí de Nagano não se arranjam? 
Pela previsão parece que vão ser muitas mais horas de neve intensa, grandes acumulações!
Em Tóquio também nevou certo?


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Fev 2014 às 14:20)

Entao ainda esta a nevar intencamente em muitos locais incluido Tokyo que ja somao 10cm de neve, e ainda deve nevar por muitas horas.

 Minha cidade esta com muitas nuvens de neve mais nao esta nevando agora pouco a temperatura subiu para 1c mesmo com todas as cidades ao redor estando abaixo de -3 foi muito estranho o calor venho do nada, mais agora ja esta a cair a zero de novo, os ventos esta soprando forte e deve ter uma forte corrente ascendente que nao deixa a neve cair no solo mais ja esta a esfriar e logo deve comecar a nevasca de novo.



 Essa e uma foto da penultima nevasca dia 7 ,  tem 30cm de neve ja tinha derretido 15cm

 Aqui segue um link com varias fotos pequenas da cidade de kofu agora, ja vai para 76 cm de neve e ainda esta longe de parar;

http://weathernews.jp/observation/cgi/search_result.fcgi?id=49142


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Fev 2014 às 16:00)

Tokyo esta sob uma intenca nevasca nesse momento! densas nuvens estao sob a capital e agora la faz -0,1c a acumulacao ja soma 20cm e muito provavelmente teremos outra tempestade de neve do seculo isso que faz menos de 1 semana que caiu 27cm  Esse inverno tem sido generoso em Tokyo em questao de neve.


 Kofu segue agora com 85cm de neve e esta -0,2c e tambem esta longe de parar de nevar isso e incrivel faz mais de 100 anos que nao neva desse geito por la 

 Enquanto em Nagano  nada de neve estou com 40cm acumulados +- hoje somarao 20 cm mais ainda tem chance de nevar forte igual em Yamanashi.

 Sigo agora com -0,7c e neve fraca puxada com vento forte de norte embora as nuvens estejao vindo de sudeste 

 O link do radar aqui do japao nesse momento http://www.jma.go.jp/jp/radnowc/


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

Acabo de consultar a previsao e uma grande nuvem de neve esta se aproximando de Nagano esta vindo de sul do oceano pacifico e deve despejar grande nevasca sobre o estado estou na esperanca de pelo menos 70cm ate amanha 

 Isso aqui ja esta me parecendo Day after tomorrow


 Tokyo segue com 26cm http://weathernews.jp/observation/cgi/search_result.fcgi?id=44132 

 Inacreditavel teremos em Tokyo uma acumulacao maior que a de semana passada a tempestade da semana passada fazia 45 anos se essa chegar 30cm~40cm vai ser inacreditavel 

 Kofu esta a 91 cm, Confirmado que e a maior nevasca de toda a historia da cidade (a cidade tem registros de ate 120 anos atraz)
http://weathernews.jp/observation/cgi/search_result.fcgi?id=49142 

 Nesse link e possivel clicar nas fotos e ver os carros ja quase soterrados pela neve ah que inveja Kofu e muito mais quente que minha cidade... Mais estou na espectativa das proximas horas


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Fev 2014 às 16:42)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8odLpN9EeM
　Reportagem da nevasca em Kofu capital de Yamanashi de 2 hrs atraz +-

 Video da nevasca de Tokyo 2hrs atraz 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6rBa_bMKkI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGX0bvqQ_wg


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

Belo nevão Cubensis.  

Algumas fotos de hoje dia 14.

*Tóquio*

















Fonte: flickr


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Fev 2014 às 22:55)

Realmente jonas 87 aqui a neve esta a cair intencamente  agora esta a cair flocos gigantescos e ainda esta longe de terminar 

 Kofu esta embaixo de 110cmde neve ! caiu tudo nas ultimas 24 hrs Muito provavelmente foi provavelmente a maior nevasca dos ultimos 200 anos quiçás foi a maior nevasca do milenio por la mais e especulacao minha porem foi a maior nevasca da historico meteorologico da cidade.

 Minha cidade esta facil uns 50cm de neve mais ainda nao tive coragem de por o pe la fora  esta agora 0c e esta oscilando entre-0,5c.

 Agora ainda segue nevando violentamente e esta muito muito bonito la fora os flocos estao gigantes da vontade de ficar olhando sem parar 

 Tokyo teve mais uma acumulacao de 27cm porem comecou a chover pela capital


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2014 às 12:09)

Cubensis, tentei procurar fotos de Kofu no flickr, e lá apareceram algumas, tiradas ha poucas horas atras, que camadão porra. 

*
Kofu*





















Fonte: flickr


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Fev 2014 às 09:00)

Olhando pelo teto das casas nao paresce que tem 1 metro de neve mais e que o teto e quente e demora mais pra acumular


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Fev 2014 às 12:13)

Na cidade de Nobeyama as temperaturas vem chegando constantemente a valores bem baixo, nos últimos 3 dias a mínima forao de -22c e somando os 160mm que cairão dessas  ultimas grandes nevasca deve estar bem interessante por la acredito que 160mm de precipitação caindo a -4c deve dar uns 220cm (160mm.1,4=cm de neve).

 Aqui as temperaturas estão baixas e por causa da neve as temperaturas máximas estão uns 2-3c mais baixa e tem chegado constantemente a -9c hoje foi de 5c/-9c e foi bem sol e tempo bem azul ontem chegou a -10c mais nao nevou mais, as previsões errarão e para semana que vem ja deve esquentar bastante e deve chover.

 Agora sigo com -1,6c Nobeyama -15,6c A diferenca e so de 600m entre minha cidade e Nobeyama e a diferenca agora e de -14c

 Nobeyama 2014/2/14 
http://www.data.jma.go.jp/obd/stats...ock_no=0415&year=2014&month=02&day=14&view=p1
 Foi ou nao foi um nevao ? powder snow


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Fev 2014 às 16:02)

*Seca se agrava na Malásia e na Tailândia*

Um período prolongado de tempo seco em toda a Malásia e sul da Tailândia levou à escassez de água, problemas agrícolas e ameaça de incêndios florestais.
A última chuva significativa em Singapura foi em 12 de janeiro, quando choveu 18 milímetros.
Já faz cerca de 40 dias que não chove mais de 1 mm, sendo um dos períodos mais longos sem chuva na história da cidade.
Desde do dia 1º de Janeiro até o dia 23 de Fevereiro, choveu 75 mm em Singapura, quando o normal seria 398 mm.
A seca já começou a impactar a agricultura na Malásia e Tailândia e alguns locais enfrentam escassez de água.
As chances de chuvas ao longo das próximas semanas e pequena em toda a região, o que provavelmente vai levar a piora das condições para as pessoas, pecuária e agricultura.
Outra preocupação crescente é que a continuação do tempo seco irá resultar em um aumento do risco de incêndios florestais.


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Fev 2014 às 11:44)

Minha cidade ainda segue com o solo branco ja faz mais de 3 semanas e tivemos uma estranha queda na temperatura em 1,5c +- na media.


 O que me fez questionar o poder que tem uma nevasca em baixar a temperatura ate por meses 

 Por exemplo janeiro teve um frio bem fraco e a media ficou em zero graus (1 acima da media que e -1,3c)agora imagina se essa nevasca estivesse caido em dezembro (com o sol em sua maxima inclinacao) invez de uma media de 0c teriamos uma media de -1,5c.

 E isso independende das massas de ar frio, que depois das grandes nevascas simplesmente sumirao e o forte fluxo de norte esteve fraco mais mesmo assim as temperaturas estiverao chegando constantemente proximo a -10c e de dia entre ou abaixo de 5c.

 Se essas nevascas tivessem ocorridas no comeco de dezembro com a forte influencia das massas de ar frio Siberianas teriamos tido um inverno bem mais frio e janeiro poderia ter tido uma media de -2~-3c 

 Isso mostra como uma nevasca pode mudar o clima durante varias semanas e trazer um inverno bem mais frio.

 Hoje esta a chover e o solo esta so com uns 4cm de neve, os extremos de hoje foi de 1/6c,  para domingo deve nevar de novo e estao prevendo uma semana nevosa ainda.

 Agora ja faz 2 semanas que nao nevou nada nem neve fraca vinda dos alpes


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Mar 2014 às 10:06)

Hoje o tempo em Nagano foi bem frio (frio de meio de inverno) A temperatura foi de 2c/-7c e esteve ventando forte de norte durante todo dia.

 Nos alpes ficou a nevar durate todo dia na cidade ficou nevando bem fraco e tempo parcialmente nublado nas parte altas da cidade(1200m) ficou nevando todo dia e o tempo foi bem nublado.


 Aqui em minha cidade agente tem a oportunidade de esta no meio da cidade quase sem neve e subir de carro 5 km sentido a parte alta da cidade e esta uma acumulacao brutal de quase 1m...

 Depois da grande nevasca as temperaturas estiverao bem baixas e essa primeira semana de marco foi muito fria e tivemos neve forte durante quinta feira inteira


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Mar 2014 às 10:23)

A temperatura Minima em Nobeyama(1200m),Nagano hoje foi de -24,4c e a maxima foi de -4c 

 A temperatura minima de Nobeyama(nesse inverno) ate agora tinha sido de -24,3c registrada mes passado


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2014 às 17:03)

Boas Cubensis

O fotografo Yuga Kurita publicou hoje uma foto do nevão.


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Mar 2014 às 10:19)

O tempo em Nagano hoje foi meio nublado e esteve a nevar nas montanhas o dia todo.

 Os extremos forao de -4c/7c 

 Daqui a algumas horas deve comecar a nevar devido a chegada de uma frente fria e uma pequena vaga de ar frio vinda do continente.

 Os proximos dias ainda sera bem frios e as temperaturas ainda deverão ser bem invernais mais não deve nevar forte ate sexta feira.

 O chao ainda segue com pequena acumulacao somando 1 mes de solo com acumulação


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Mar 2014 às 12:14)

Forte e atrasada onda de frio chega ao Japao, Como eu disse em varios outros post des da grande nevasca (fevereiro 8) as temperaturas tem insistentemente ficado abaixo da media aqui na regiao e em boa parte do pais. Mais hoje realmente chegou o apice do frio agora no topo do Fuji-san (3775m) esta -29,8c agora e 21:00 hrs 


 Embora seja comun no Fuji ficar sempre abaixo de -25c nas entradas de frio -30c e bem baixo ate mesmo para os patamares do Fuji 


 Aqui em minha cidade seguimos com -3,4c os extremos forao de -5c/1,5c (temp de janeiro)


 Embora depois dessa intensa massa de ar frio esteja dando previsao de chuva por varios dias seguido e o frio deve se dissipar ate semana que vem, Nagano estara com agradaveis extremos de 10/0c ate o fim de semana, e o inverno ja começara a se despedir aqui da regiao.


 Amanha ainda deve ser frio e nessa madrugada pode cair ate -10c 

 Hoje o tempo seguiu nevando puxado de norte devido ao lake efect snow, mais como estamos longe do oceano a neve chegou fraca aqui na regiao


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Mar 2014 às 14:12)

Os ultimos dias em Nagano tem sido bem quentes as temperaturas tem ficado um pouco acima de 10c 

 Hoje foi de -2,5c/10,4c e foi bem ensolarado sem ventos agora 23:00 seguimos com 1c 

 Dia 12 chegou a 14c, ja esta ficando agradavel.

 As temperaturas deverao subir ate 12c essa semana embora ainda possa ficar frio e nevando para o fim de semana que vem ja que esta prevista uma forte entrada de norte para depois do equinocio


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Mar 2014 às 17:47)

Tempestade de granizo em Dubai


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Mar 2014 às 11:19)

Hoje foi de 12/1,9c e choveu devido a chegada de uma frente fria, agora esta chovendo e ventando forte de noroeste.

 Mais nao deve chegar uma vaga de frio, amanha esta previsto sol e  15c, de manha deve chegar a -1c


----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2014 às 18:16)

> É um acontecimento raro, que foi documentado por um vídeo: o momento em que um rio, seco, voltou a correr no deserto de Negev.
> 
> O rio Zin corria pelo deserto de Negev em Israel até ao Mar Morto, mas secou há muitos anos. Agora voltou a correr, após ter caído muita chuva numas montanhas próximas.



http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vid...769546&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMm8wWNo7cA#t"]‫×©×™×˜×¤×•×Ÿ ×‘×ž×¤×œ ×”×ª×—×ª×•×Ÿ ×‘× ×—×œ ×¦×™×Ÿ, ×¡×¨×˜×•×Ÿ ×©×¦×•×œ×￾ ×¢×œ ×™×“×™ ×￾×¡×£ ×™×’×‘×¡, ×ž×“×”×™×￾‬&lrm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2014 às 18:50)

Orion disse:


> http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vid...769546&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> 
> ‫×©×™×˜×¤×•×Ÿ ×‘×ž×¤×œ ×”×ª×—×ª×•×Ÿ ×‘×*×—×œ ×¦×™×Ÿ, ×¡×¨×˜×•×Ÿ ×©×¦×•×œ×￾ ×¢×œ ×™×“×™ ×￾×¡×£ ×™×’×‘×¡, ×ž×“×”×™×￾‬&lrm; - YouTube



Brutal!


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Mar 2014 às 05:44)

Nagano segue com clima bem frio (para marco) a mínima foi de 2,2c e agora as 14:00hrs esta 5,5c 

 O tempo esta parcialmente nublado e neve caindo forte em períodos curtos. Esta ventando fortemente de noroeste, e estamos sob uma forte "lake efect snow"

 Aqui em minha cidade porem não deve acumular (devido a distancia do mar do Japão)

 Amanha a mínima deve ficar em -4c  mesmo sendo o equinócio hoje o tempo esta parecendo inverno.

 Porem para semana que vem estão prevendo agradáveis extremos de 15/0

 Foi registrado ventos de 33km/h ate agora


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Mar 2014 às 08:42)

Hoje o dia foi bem quente foi de 13,4/-2,6c

 Foi ensolarado com um pouco de mormaço.

 Agora 17:30 fazem 10,1c 

 Essa semana os extremos ficarão de 14c/1c.

 E não esta previsto neve ou vagas de frio, primavera modo ON


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Mar 2014 às 13:32)

Retrospectiva inverno.

 -Novembro começou quente mais depois do meio do mês as temperaturas cairão brutalmente e teve alguns dias de neve fraca. A minima mais baixa foi de -3,7c 

 -Dezembro como de costume teve forte entradas de norte e os ventos continentais não deixarão nevar muito ( ocorreu o contrario nas regiões das monções de neve) A temperatura mais baixa foi de -6,8c e fez um frio bem uniforme as máximas ficarão boa parte dos dias abaixo dos 6c

 -Janeiro foi um fiasco além de não ter tido fortes nortadas choveu durante alguns dias, a mínima mais baixa foi de -8,9c e também nao teve muitas flutuações de temperaturas foi uniformemente frio, de baixa magnitude.

 -Fevereiro foi historico ja que nao nevava tanto em pelo menos 15 anos a acumulação aqui na cidade foi ate + de 50cm. O mês começou quente com máximas chegando a 13c, de repente os padrões mudarão e veio um frio úmido (tipico de fevereiro) e o tempo ficou mais nublado com máximas =>que 0c mais próximo disso. O mes teve flutuacoes ligeiras no começo depois foi só frio. A minima mais baixa foi de -11,2c (40% das noite estava abaixo de -7c a mínima)

 -Marco fez frio ate o meio do mês e foi um frio bem uniforme, 1 nevasca +-15cm e o chão ficou branco ate o meio do mês, a menor mínima foi de -8,1c 
 porem depois do dia 15 as flutuações começarão e ate agora já esquentou bem. Praticamente foi de 6/-4 ate o meio do mes para 13/0 depois do meio do mes+-


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2014 às 13:53)

cubensis disse:


> Retrospectiva inverno.
> 
> -Novembro começou quente mais depois do meio do mês as temperaturas cairão brutalmente e teve alguns dias de neve fraca. A minima mais baixa foi de -3,7c
> 
> ...



Acabou por ser um Inverno bem interessante.


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Mar 2014 às 12:42)

Hoje tivemos 17,5c(maior máxima do ano) de máxima a mínima foi de -0,6c.

 Amanha deve ser mais um dia primaveril, não só aqui no centro do Japão mais as correntes de ar quente vão chegar ate Hokkaido (ilha mais ao norte do Japão) e trarão temperaturas mais amenas, para Rikubetsu(207m),Hokkaido, esta previsto max de 11c para manha... Rikubetsu ate agora tem registrado mínimas ainda de -20c quase todos dias. Hoje lá foi registrado -15,5c de mínima.

 Hokkaido tem um inverno muito longo mesmo sendo um local de baixa latitude (42-45) as massas de ar frio da Sibéria impera de novembro a marco  e depois de marco o mar gelado (que chega a congelar em fevereiro) faz as temperaturas demorar a esquentar sendo comum a nevar ate maio nas cidades mais altas (300m)


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2014 às 14:00)

Mais um belo registo do fotografo Yuga Kurita.

Hoje, ao final do dia, em *Yamanakako*.


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Mar 2014 às 00:34)

Os últimos dias tiverao máximas em torno de 15c e mínimas em torno de 3c.

 Hoje a mínima foi de 0,5c e agora as 9:30 seguimos 8,8c e ceu bem azul. Hoje deve chegar ah 18c


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Mar 2014 às 08:52)

cubensis disse:


> Os últimos dias tiverao máximas em torno de 15c e mínimas em torno de 3c.
> 
> Hoje a mínima foi de 0,5c e agora as 9:30 seguimos 8,8c e ceu bem azul. Hoje deve chegar ah 18c



 Acabou por ficar 19,9c de maxima, maxima mais alta do ano


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2014 às 13:17)

28-3-2014






https://www.flickr.com/photos/kritayuga/


----------



## Danilo2012 (30 Mar 2014 às 02:53)

Nagano segue sobre uma intensa tempestade de chuva os ventos estão brandos porem nuvens de ate 80mm/h esta a caminho do estado.


 Choveu a noite toda e ja acumulou 25mm

 A área de baixa pressão esta se intensificando e teremos uma forte entrada de norte após a passagem da mesma.

 Mais nao deve esfriar muito e também nao deve nevar ( o continente já não esta mais frio, e a alta da Sibéria já esta bem fraca) 

 Sigo com 12c e nos últimos 10minutos acumularão-se 1,5mm

 Nagano ainda provavelmente terá mais uma ultima nevada, como de costume pode nevar ate meados de abril


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2014 às 01:19)

Porra o raio do japonês tira com cada foto,aí vai mais uma, com direito a lenticulares e tudo.
Cubensis, olha este fotão.


----------



## Danilo2012 (31 Mar 2014 às 03:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Porra o raio do japonês tira com cada foto,aí vai mais uma, com direito a lenticulares e tudo.
> Cubensis, olha este fotão.



 Caraca Jonas realmente muito bonito, boa partilha


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Abr 2014 às 15:41)

Hoje o tempo esteve parcialmente nublado e bastante mormaço Os extremos forao de 7,1/19,5c. os proximos 3 dias serao chuvosos e no terceiro dia pode nevar devido a uma forte entrada de norte.

 Muitas cidades do norte do estado estão com previsão para neve sábado e domingo.

 Talvez seja a ultima nevada do ano


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Abr 2014 às 07:10)

Ate agora tem chovido forte, mais a 2 horas atrás parou de chover e começou a entrar nuvens características das monções de inverno. Agora esta a cair pancadas de chuva. os extremos hoje fora de 9,7c/14,2c.

 Embora agora (15:00) já esteja a arrefecer devido a forte entrada de norte que poderá trazer neve para fim de semana.

 Algumas cidades de Nagano esta já a cair grãos de neve. Muito provavelmente para tarde de hoje poderá cair também grãos de neve por aqui.

 O frio regressou


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Abr 2014 às 16:00)

cubensis disse:


> Ate agora tem chovido forte, mais a 2 horas atrás parou de chover e começou a entrar nuvens características das monções de inverno. Agora esta a cair pancadas de chuva. os extremos hoje fora de 9,7c/14,2c.
> 
> Embora agora (15:00) já esteja a arrefecer devido a forte entrada de norte que poderá trazer neve para fim de semana.
> 
> ...


 
 Não chegou a cair neve mais agora estamos sobre um intenso vendaval mais sem precipitação agora sao24:00hrs e fazem 4,7c


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Abr 2014 às 11:32)

Como previsto anteriormente uma área de baixa pressão esta se aproximando de Nagano, e com ela muitas nuvens de neve também estão se formando.


 As nuvens de precipitação estão a 3hrs de Nagano e deve nevar de forma considerável essa noite 

 Os extremos forao de 1,1c/8,9c e foi parcialmente nublado e nevou nos alpes quase o dia todo.

 Agora seguimos com 4,9c, No topo do Fuji-san estão -18,9c, para nevar aqui em minha cidade o topo do Fuji tem que estar a pelo menos -10c, como esta -18c e quase certeza que nevara


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Abr 2014 às 15:24)

Nagano segue sob um intenso nevao! Nagano rocks!


 A temperatura caiu rapidamente quando as nuvens chegarão agora esta 1,2c


 E provavelmente nevara por boa parte da noite e se trata de uma entrada de sul podendo acumular  mais já e abril!


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Abr 2014 às 16:28)

Amanheceu com 2cm de neve na cidade a min foi de 0,3c e a Max foi de 6,4c nevou ate o meio dia mais foi bem ensolarado mesmo nevando forte durante curtos períodos.


 Essa entrada de norte foi bem intensa muito provavelmente foi a ultima porque estão prevendo 18-20c para os próximos dias.

 Agora 0:27 da madrugada esta -1,3c e amanha cedo esta previsto-4c


----------



## blade (9 Abr 2014 às 14:06)

Parece que pequim chegou aos 32ºc hoje


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Abr 2014 às 15:46)

Hoje foi de 2c/20c e boa parte do dia esteve acima de 15c, porem para sexta feira esta previsto uma forte entrada de norte. Nas cidades das monções de inverno pode ate mesmo nevar fraco.


 Hakuba (750m 37N) nos pés dos alpes e próximo do mar do Japão esta previsto neve fraca

 Hakuba deve ficar assim nos próximos dias; 

 Dia 10 sol>chuva/neve 14/1c 
 Dia 11 nublado 9/-3c
 Dia 12 ensolarado 13/-3c

 Como se vê muitas cidades de Nagano tem um inverno bem looongo.

 Essa entrada de norte se da devido a uma certa potencializada da alta da Siberia e principalmente devido ao forte fluxo que esta descendo dos mares do norte e devido a passagem de uma frente fria


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Abr 2014 às 12:48)

Hoje os extremos aqui forao de 1c/14c e o tempo ficou nublado com nuvens altas e finas.

 Essa semana deve ser bem ensolarada com maximas prox a 20c embora de noite fique prox a 0c 

 Para o fim de semana porem o tempo deve esfriar um pouco ficando entre15c/4c


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Abr 2014 às 11:15)

Os extremos de hoje forao de 15,5/7,7c choveu fino o dia todo. com nuvens bem baixas.

 Amanha deve chegar a 20c e sol forte.

 As mínimas estão entre os 3-5c ultimamente quando nao chove


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Abr 2014 às 10:52)

Hoje a máxima ficou abaixo de 20c de novo, os extremos ficarão entre 9,8c/15,1c. e o tempo foi nublado o dia todo.

 Amanha deve chegar a 3c de mínima

 De agora para frente não deve mais nevar em Nagano, só final do ano agora


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Abr 2014 às 14:31)

Hoje a mínima foi de 4c  embora a máxima foi de 18c, esse clima me lembra o clima da minha "terrinha" (São Paulo) no inverno.

 O sol esta bem forte, mais em algumas partes da cidade ainda tem um pouco de neve aonde não bate sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2014 às 21:47)

Som no máximo por favor... 


Ontem, na China.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2014 às 10:23)

O *Fujisan* permanece com muita neve.


Data: 27-4-14
Autoria:Yuga Kurita


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Abr 2014 às 11:17)

Nagano segue com clima bem primaveril.

 Hoje foi de 19/5 e nuvens finas e altas e vento gostoso de oeste.


 Porem para amanha uma extensa zona de chuva deve deixar o tempo chuvoso por 3 dias.

  No continente a área de alta da Sibéria esta dando lugar para regiões semi permanente de baixa pressão como e comum no verão mais um pouco e 


 Shumarinai (Hokkaido) 250m deve alcançar amanha -11c


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Mai 2014 às 04:08)

Minha cidade segue com clima bem quente agora 12:00 estão 22c e deve alcançar 25c para tarde...

 No Japão quando as temperaturas alcancao 25c já e considerado temperaturas de verão.


 Não esta previsto chuva e as temperaturas devem ficar bem agradável por aqui.

 O ceu esta bem limpo e os alpes estão bem nítidos  

 Hoje a minima foi de 6c


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Mai 2014 às 16:55)

Um grande deslizamento de terra no Nordeste do Afeganistão deixou pelo menos 2000 desaparecidos.
As autoridades do país, pedem ajuda internacional, pois não há equipes e recursos suficientes para procurar os desaparecidos.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2014 às 21:59)

*Afeganistão: Centenas de mortos em desabamento de terras*


EuroNEWS_PT


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2014 às 21:18)

>2000 mortos no Afeganistão. Há agências que apontam para 2100 mortos.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...350-people-destroys-homes-in-afghanistan.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Mai 2014 às 02:37)

Mortos no deslizamento no Afeganistão chegam a 2100.










Pelo menos 16 pessoas morreram devido aos ventos fortes e raios causados por um MCS em Bangladesh no dia 27/04.
Regiões de Nepal e Índia também foram afetadas.


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Mai 2014 às 06:41)

Caramba isso lembra-nos a todos que devemos cuidar mais da Terra, pelo contrario essas tempestades e extremos climáticos serão só o começo... Meditemos.


 Sigo em Nagano com tempo chuvoso hoje a máxima não deve chegar nem a 15c.

 Agora 14:40 esta 13,4c e a mínima foi de 9,8c.

 Agora esta a cair pancadas fortes


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Mai 2014 às 02:39)

Hoje tivemos uma noite bem fria, aqui em minha cidade foi registrado 4c 

 Em Sugadaira (1200m) Norte de Nagano foi registrado hoje -3,1c e amanha deve chegar a -4c, hoje a máxima por lá deve chegar 14c

 Em Kaidakogen(1200m) sul de Nagano foi registrado hoje -4,6c e agora (10:43) a cidade esta com 12,9c

 Aqui em minha cidade esta bem claro e as montanhas estão nítidas.

 Agora esta 15,7 e em Sugadaira esta 10,0c. E a amplitude térmica deve continuar essa semana.

 Essa mínimas se deram devido a uma área de alta pressão que se deslocou do continente.


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Mai 2014 às 17:21)

Sigo em minha cidade com 6,5c as 1:19 da manha.

 Hoje a maxima foi de 19c e choveu fraco a tarde com trovoadas, estamos sob uma pequena massa de ar frio que esta facilitando trovoadas


----------



## CptRena (10 Mai 2014 às 04:27)

Sinkhole aka sumidouro

​


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Mai 2014 às 11:32)

Aqui em minha cidade esteve um dia gostoso e bem ventoso os extremos forao de 5c/25c e sol forte e dava para ver os picos nevados dos alpes bem nitidamente deu para contar mais ou menos uns 10 picos com mais ou menos 3000metros.

 A neve dos alpes contrastando fortemente com o verde claro das arvores que acabarão de ganhar folhas novas.

 O clima esta sereno e estável porem em Hokkaido esteve a chegar hoje 30c em muitas cidades continentais (o que e extremamente estranho) enquanto no interior da ilha esteve a chegar a 30c em Kushiro na costa de Hokkaido a máxima não passou de 12c.

 Kushiro sofre forte maritimidade (quase tanto quanto São Francisco(que o verão atinge o ápice em outubro)) e por lá o inverno atingi o ápice bem tardio ( só não tão tardio devido as fortes massas de ar frio da Sibéria)


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2014 às 22:08)

Mais uma foto de Yuga Kurita, tirada ontem.


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Mai 2014 às 12:58)

Hoje Nagano seguiu com tempo nublado e depois uma forte entrada de norte clareou o tempo.

 Hokkaido esta sob uma forte tempestade, na parte da ilha voltada para o Mar de Okhotsk, esta com muitas cidades com temperaturas de 1c e esta chovendo forte. Em Akankohan 450m 43N esta na eminencia de começar a nevar por que agora fazem 0,8c 

 Isso mesmo faltando 1 mês para o solstício !

 Aqui em minha cidade estamos sob fortes ventos de norte e 13,7c as 21:00, de tarde devido a forte entrada de norte o tempo estava lembrando outono devido a forte nitidez dos alpes


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Mai 2014 às 13:05)

Agora oficial Todas as cidades de Hokkaido acima de 300m estão com alerta de neve e acumulo de neve também acima de 500m, na previsão esta falando para as pessoas trocarem para pneu de inverno de novo


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Mai 2014 às 15:32)

Minha cidade segue ainda com clima sereno hoje os extremos forao de 7/24c, a primavera aqui em Nagano e sempre acompanhada de fortes amplitude térmica diferente do outono inverno aonde as amplitudes sao mais sutis

 Hokkaido ainda continua com muitas cidades com temperaturas maximas abaixo de 4c 

 Lembrando que a cidade mais alta de Hokkaido esta a 700m de altura a maioria esta abaixo de 300m, Hokkaido nao pode ter cidades muito altas diferente de Nagano


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Mai 2014 às 07:26)

Ja esta bem quente por aqui agora (15:00) esta 25,5c a mínima de hoje foi de 11c.

 Ontem em Utoru Hokkaido a máxima foi de 2c e a mínima foi de 1c a cidade esta a 144m 44N

 A máxima mais elevada ate agora foi de 26,7c em minha cidade a mínima mais baixa desse mes foi de 3,4c 

 Que venha o solsticio


----------



## blade (26 Mai 2014 às 18:59)

Calor à vista! 
Esta semana as temperaturas vão bombar na china e redondezas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mai 2014 às 21:20)

As fortes chuvas que afetam o sul da China já deixaram 37 mortos e 6 desaparecidos.
Há risco de chuvas fortes durante toda semana, podendo ocorrer acumulados superiores a 100 mm em alguns locais.

Destaque hoje para as temperaturas de 49ºC em Dhahran, Arábia Saudita e Jacobabad, Paquistão.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2014 às 21:34)

Doha, Qatar, foi aos *47,7ºC*, a máxima absoluta do mês de Maio foi igualada.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mai 2014 às 21:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Doha, Qatar, foi aos *47,7ºC*, a máxima absoluta do mês de Maio foi igualada.



Optimo para jogar Futebol


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Mai 2014 às 04:24)

blade disse:


> Calor à vista!
> Esta semana as temperaturas vão bombar na china e redondezas



 E acho que já ta começando no meu ultimo post(dia 24) estava fazendo frio intenso em Hokkaido Na cidade de Utoru estava de 2c/1c os extremos, agora la esta 30,0c as 12:10 Pm 

 Eu queria saber o que esta acontecendo la por Hokkaido... Mais no fundo acredito que seja causadas pelo jeito equivocado que a ciência vem sendo utilizada.

 Aqui em minha cidade esta 25,1c e esta dando umas trovoadas


----------



## blade (29 Mai 2014 às 09:55)

T. Máxima en 24 horas. 29/05/2014 a 06:00 UTC
(10 de 371 estaciones) 1  Turpan (China) 41.1 °C  
2  Yuanjiang (China) 41.0 °C  
3  Xingtai (China) 40.7 °C  
4  Yuanmou (China) 40.4 °C  
5  Beijing (China) 40.2 °C  
6  Shijiazhuang (China) 38.8 °C  
7  Zhengzhou (China) 38.8 °C  
8  Anyang (China) 38.6 °C  
9  Dingtao (China) 38.4 °C  
10  Potou (China) 38.2 °C  

Já há recordes de temperatura + elevada no mês maio  e nós aqui a ver navios


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2014 às 22:51)

Uma onda de calor deixou pelo menos 2 mortos e fez centenas de japoneses serem hospitalizados.
Em Kyoto a máxima chegou a 36,0ºC de acordo com a JMA: http://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas_h/yesterday-61286.html?areaCode=000&groupCode=44
Em Tóquio a máxima chegou a 33,1ºC.


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Jun 2014 às 12:57)

Ja faz três dias que a máxima esta chegando acima de 30c ontem forao 33,6c 

  A Minima foi de 14,8c.

 Ainda falta um pouco de tempo paras as monções chegarem arrisco dizer que esse ano vai chover forte.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2014 às 19:02)

Uma tempestade de areia afetou a cidade de Teerã, Irã nesta segunda-feira à tarde, matando até cinco pessoas. 
No Aeroporto Internacional de Mehrabad houve registro de rajadas de vento de 111 km/h. A temperatura caiu de 33ºC para 18ºC.
50 mil ficaram sem energia, voos foram cancelados e vários acidentes foram registrados.


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Jun 2014 às 08:15)

Hokkaido ainda esta a sofrer com a forte onda de calor, em muitas cidades do interior da Ilha esta com temperaturas acima de 36c

 Em Kitami fez hoje 37,2c 

 Hokkaido tem um clima bem frio, isso e bem fora de comum, devido a maritimidade da ilha.


 Mais enquanto esta passando dos 35c no interior da ilha na costa tem regiões que a máxima não passarão de 12c  e essas cidades estao a poucos quilômetros uma das outras. Deve ser interessante esta em uma cidade 36c andar 40km e chegar nas cidades costeiras e esta 10c 

 Hoje foi de 17,5c a 32c... grande anomalidade positiva de temperatura No ano de 1994 nem em agosto chegou a 30c aqui na cidade, e agora nem noverao chegou e ja estamos a quase 1 semana com máximas superior a 30c


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jun 2014 às 21:12)

Acumulados de chuva de ontem e hoje no Japão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jun 2014 às 07:36)

Acumulados de chuva de ontem no Japão.
149 mm em Tóquio.


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Jun 2014 às 16:23)

No Japão como de costume estamos na eminencia de entrar na época das monções, devido o tempo esta ficando permanentemente nublado as máximas tiveram uma queda considerável, a poucos dias estávamos com máximas acima de 30c, e nos últimos dias nem a 25 esta chegando hoje foi 21c de max.

 As monções costumao terminar em meados de julho e se não fosse por essas chuvas o verão japonês seria incrivelmente longo.


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Jun 2014 às 12:15)

Aqui os dias estão predominantemente nublados hoje fez sol com nuvens altas. Hoje foi de 13c a 26c.


 Amanha deve chover forte devido a aproximação das nuvens da monção.


 Enquanto aqui estamos quase na eminencia de entrar nas temperaturas de verão, 1000km ao norte em Hokkaido na cidade de Soyamisaki a máxima hoje foi de 8,6c  ja faz quase 10 dias que na cidade a temperatura não atinge 15c 

 Soyamisaki fica a 27m, e 45'N''31,2, o que não faz um mar gelado com o clima em!?

 Soyamisaki e a cidade mais ao norte do Japão fica a poucos quilômetros da ilha Russa de Sakalinas


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2014 às 13:29)

25% da Índia está a transformar-se em deserto. Alimentar 17% da população mundial com essas condições não vai ser nada fácil:



> About a quarter of India's land is turning to desert and degradation of agricultural areas is becoming a severe problem, the environment minister said, potentially threatening food security in the world's second most populous country.
> 
> India occupies just 2 percent of the world's territory but is home to 17 percent of its population, leading to over-use of land and excessive grazing. Along with changing rainfall patterns, these are the main causes of desertification.
> 
> ...



http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/06/18/india-desertification-idINKBN0ET0UN20140618


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Jun 2014 às 03:03)

Segundo dia de verão aqui no hemisfério norte e minha cidade esta agora com 17,9c as 11:00am

 Esta chovendo forte devido as monções e as nuvens estão bem baixas.


 Hoje a máxima deve ficar entre 20c.

  As temperaturas vao ficar ainda abaixo das temperaturas de verao (19min/29max) durante essa semana, os extremos ficarao entre 25/16c


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Jul 2014 às 07:49)

No Japão o clima continua mais nublado que ensolarado, as chuvas das monções ainda não cairão com forca.

 Ate por ser época de monção esteve chovendo bem pouco.

 Hoje esta chovendo fraco com nuvens altas. E para os próximos 7 dias esta prevendo chuva, talvez agora entremos com forca nas monções.

 Os extremos forao de 18/24


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Jul 2014 às 01:59)

Em minha cidade tem chovido forte nos últimos 3-4dias. e pouco se tem visto o sol.

 Como a monção esta atrasada deve chover forte nessa próxima semana e depois deve chegar o forte calor de verão para os próximos 2 meses 


 Ainda esta com previsão de chuvas para os próximos 7 dias e sexta o tufão deve chegar (fraco)

 Agora sigo com 20c as 10:00

 O tempo esta fresco com temperaturas sempre abaixo de 28c nos últimos dias


----------



## blade (7 Jul 2014 às 18:28)

temperaturas incríveis na sibéria esta semana 





só de pensar que por essas zonas estão -50ºc no inverno  acho que roubaram o nosso tempo


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Jul 2014 às 01:18)

blade disse:


> temperaturas incríveis na sibéria esta semana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Caraca incrivel evento 

 E talvez seja só "trailer" do que esta por vim nas próximas décadas agora tenho certeza de quando o verão chegar de vez aqui em Nagano vai ficar tenso de mais


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Jul 2014 às 02:38)

Uma serie de nuvens superaltas estão causando uma grande tempestade nas areas de Fukushima e Niigata, Na ilha de Sado na ultima hora choveu 63mm e a ilha esta sobre uma forte tempestade de raios ja faz algumas horas na cidade de Hajikizaki acumulou-se 154mm nas ultimas 5hrs 


 O tufao esta a influenciar essa tempestade, mesmo estando longe ainda da regiao de Sado 

 Em minha cidade hoje foi a primeira noite tropical temp min acima de 20c e de madrugada teve trovoadas potentes


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Jul 2014 às 05:32)

Sigo em Nagano com ventos moderados e chuvas moderadas também.

 Agora a temp esta em 22c as 13:30. os ventos estão soprando a 30km/h por vezes rajadas mais fortes estão ocorrendo.


 A Minima foi de 20,5c


  A área amarela do tufão (ventos de ate 15m/s) já esta próxima do sul de Nagano


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2014 às 21:33)

Video incrivel.

Novosibirsk,Russia

[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1a0_1405179933"]LiveLeak.com - Siberian Surprise. Hailstorm at the Beach[/ame]


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Jul 2014 às 14:36)

Nagano teve os últimos dias bem quentes por toda a província. 

 As máximas ontem e anteontem ultrapassarão 30c, ontem ficando em 33c.

 Mais esse verão nao tem ficado (por enquanto) aquelas máximas severas de 20 dias quase seguidos de mais de 30c.

 Diferente dos outros anos ainda estamos sobre influencias das monções e os próximos dias devem ser bem chuvosos e máximas a rondar 28c.

 Mais 1 mês e meio de verão e ja vamos para as quedas de temperaturas  esse ano foi mais suave ate agora em comparação com ano passado que tivemos a máxima mais elevada da historia da cidade 37c


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Jul 2014 às 14:30)

Hoje tivemos um dia atípico as nuvens permanecerão baixas e de tarde estavao quase tocando o chão com chuvisco fraco.

 A máxima foi de 25c e agora as 22:00hrs esta 18c... Esse verão esta realmente mais fresco!

 Durante a tarde esteve bem fresco lembrando outono devido as nuvens baixas e vento fresco


----------



## CptRena (23 Jul 2014 às 05:34)




----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Jul 2014 às 14:59)

Mais uma semana com temperaturas violentas...

 Essa semana as monções definitivamente acabarão, e as temperaturas começarão a disparar.

 Hoje fez 30,5c de max e min de 18,9c

 Para toda essa semana teremos sol e não deve chover, extremos oscilando entre 30c/20c

 Agora sim estamos nas temperaturas de verão... Mais 1 mês e meio e já começa o friozinho de outono...


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2014 às 16:11)

CptRena disse:


> Crazy Rock Slide in China (19/07/2014) - YouTube



Muito bom documento de onde se podem extrair conclusões sobre procedimentos a adoptar em situações semelhantes. Uma delas é que o afastamento do talude pode ser mais perigoso do que ficarmos colados a ele. Outra é de que a fuga, recomendável claro, não deve ser feita sem continuar a olhar para cima a fim de minimamente prever a trajectória dos blocos maiores.


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Jul 2014 às 12:11)

Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano 36,0c de máxima e mínima de 20,0c.


 Muito incomum, hoje foi o primeiro dia do verão que fez sol o dia todo... Eu nem quero ver quando a alta do pacifico começar a imperar no clima.

 Que saudade dos -12c do inverno lol


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jul 2014 às 21:43)

Restos do ciclone Matmo estão provocando acumulados de chuva significativos na Coreia do Norte e parte da China.
No Japão e Coreia do Sul o destaque é a onda de calor.


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Ago 2014 às 02:14)

Mais um dia fresco, agora fazem 25c as 9:30, mais a previsão e que não esquente muito devido as densas nuvens que estão sob o estado.


 Hoje esta com previsão de chuva com nuvens.

 Esses últimos dias estão fazendo temperaturas máximas rondando 31c


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Ago 2014 às 03:34)

Esse verão ate agora esteve me surpreender.

 Esteve dias bem quentes ate 36,0c mais sempre acompanhado de dias frescos não esteve fazendo calor seguidamente como e comum nos últimos  verões.

 Nos últimos 2 dias as temperaturas estiveram abaixo de 27c e hoje provavelmente também.


 E na previsão os próximos dias devem ser chuvosos e temperaturas entre 28c 


 Se não esquentar nos próximos 15 dias o verão vai acabar e não teremos mais de 10 dias seguidos de mais de 32c como nos últimos verões 


 Ufa!


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Ago 2014 às 05:06)

Esse verão tem sido excêntrico !  Mes passado tivemos 36c de Maxima e agora em agosto quando as temperaturas realmente sobem esta ja a quase 4 dias chovendo consecutivamente e temperaturas entre 25c.

 E previsao de chuva para semana toda embora as minimas estejam sempre acima de 19c.

 Mais tem sido um verao realmente mais fresco depois de quase 5 anos de veroes bem quentes.

 Hoje ficara chuvendo e nublado e a maxima nao passara de 25c, a minima foi de 19,5c e nas ultimas  72horas choverao 62mm


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2014 às 12:50)

parece que Portugal não esta sozinho


----------



## Ziemann (17 Ago 2014 às 15:26)

*Aeroporto Internacional de Dubai reporta 41°C e poeira generalizada.*

OMDB 171400Z 13014KT 5000 DU NSC 40/16 Q0999 WS ALL RWY BECMG 7000 NSW


----------



## Ziemann (18 Ago 2014 às 00:25)

*Forte tempestade de areia nos Emirados Árabes*

_Pictures: Dust storm strikes across the UAE
Wind, dust and hazy weather hits Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Sharjah_





















Fonte: http://gulfnews.com/pictures/news/pictures-dust-storm-strikes-across-the-uae-1.1373227


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Ago 2014 às 04:15)

No Japão, um deslizamento de terra deixou 18 mortos e pelo menos 13 desaparecidos em Hiroshima.
 Choveu 79 mm no aeroporto da cidade. 
Em alguns locais mais ao sul do Japão os acumulados chegam a 250 mm em 24 horas.


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Ago 2014 às 14:40)

As temperaturas ja estao a comecar a cair. hoje foi de 27/17 e choveu um pouco.


 Porem ainda possibilidade de fazer 30 essa semana.

 Mais esse Agosto foi chuvosos e frio comparando com os outros anos.

 A frente estacionaria ja esta recuando do norte causando muitas chuvas pelo Japao.


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Ago 2014 às 14:38)

Nagano ainda segue com clima chuvoso e temperaturas abaixo da media.

 Hoje foi 25c de maxima e minima de 21c 

 Ainda não tivemos uma queda perceptível mais em Hokkaido agora tem cidades com temperaturas abaixo de 10c e nao sao as cidades costeiras são as cidades interioranas.

 Como de costume logo no comeco de Setembro as temperaturas minimas comecao a cair para no final do mes despencar.

 Estamos a poucos dias do regreco do frio matinal


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2014 às 21:15)

Tornados causaram estragos na República do Bascortostão, Rússia ontem.
Não se relata vítimas em decorrência desses tornados até o momento.







*Danos:*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2014 às 21:18)

Imagens: Игорь Кибальчич


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Set 2014 às 15:29)

Nagano já esta a arrefecer hoje a mínima foi de 16,5c e maxima de 28,7 em minha cidade


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2014 às 13:15)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Tornados causaram estragos na República do Bascortostão, Rússia ontem.
> Não se relata vítimas em decorrência desses tornados até o momento.


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Set 2014 às 14:45)

Minha cidade hoje teve um dia bem bonito fez bastante sol mais de manha tava chovendo fino.

 Muitas cidades aqui por perto ja estao com temp de 15c aqui esta ainda 20,3c as 22:40.

 Hoje fez maxima de 26,4c.

 E para essa semana teremos uma queda um pouco acentuada nas mínimas que deverão ficar rondando a 15c já para o fim de semana 

 Que venha o outono !


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2014 às 04:42)

Mais um vídeo do tornado na Rússia: [ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=984_1410195197"]LiveLeak.com - Crazy & scary tornado video from last week got released today.[/ame]


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2014 às 21:38)

*Fujisan*,hoje:






Autor: Yuga Kurita
Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/kritayuga/15198233152/


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Set 2014 às 12:22)

Hoje tivemos a minima mais baixa do outono forao 12,4c e a maxima 24,3c.

 Esse ano esfriou rápido ! Estamos sobre uma massa de ar frio continental.

 Para semana que vem a alta da Sibéria já começa a aparecer nas cartas sinoticas


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Set 2014 às 09:27)

Algumas cidades ja estao muito frias no Leste de Hokkaido Na cidade de Shirataki a maxima foi de 12,5c e minima de 5,3c. Aqui so em Novembro temperaturas assim ou final de Outubro.


 Hoje minha cidade foi de 13,7c a 24,1c e Tempo nublado com nuvens altas, Nas cidades altas do estado (<1250m) tem chegado a 4c nos ultimos dias.


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Set 2014 às 12:17)

O estado de Nagano esta com temperaturas bem baixas na cidade de Sugadaira esta com a temperatura mais baixa de todas as estações do Japão lá fazem 4,7c as 20:10 provavelmente vao ficar negativas  ou talvez nao.


 Aqui em minha cidade esta 15,1c e a maxima foi de 21c e Tempo nublado e ventoso meio frio, ja deu para relembrar


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Set 2014 às 07:21)

As minimas chegarao a 0,2c em Nobeyama/Nagano em Sugadaira 0,7c aqui ficou em 8,4c.


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Set 2014 às 11:55)

cubensis disse:


> As minimas chegarao a 0,2c em Nobeyama/Nagano em Sugadaira 0,7c aqui ficou em 8,4c.




Isso que e um finalzinho de verao legal hhauhauau oc

 O tempo aqui seguem com temperaturas um pouco abaixo da media hoje foi 11c/25c e ensolarado com nuvens.

O tufao deve chegar bem fraco com 1000hpa (se e que se pode chamar isso de tufao ). Mais deve chover, ja faz alguns dias que nao chove, quase 1 semana.


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2014 às 12:01)

É uma coisa que me tem chamado a atenção... nas grandes zonas continentais está tudo a arrefecer depressa. A ásia está a arrefecer depressa este ano.


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Set 2014 às 12:08)

Eu acho que e alguma coisa relacionada ao oceano, o el nino talvez... O Agosto foi frio e muito chuvoso os furacões começarão muito rápidos e fortes indicando um aumento da temperatura do oceano talvez


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Set 2014 às 12:02)

O tempo esta claro nos ultimas dias, Hoje foi de 12/26c durante essa semana a alta da Siberia deve estar a influenciar as temperaturas.

 No fim de semana que vem as temperaturas maximas ja vao estar abaixo de 20c


----------



## Danilo2012 (30 Set 2014 às 08:25)

O tempo esta fresco e hoje fez sol as maximas forao de 12/25

 Na cidade de Kamikawa em Hokkaido os extremos para os proximos dias serao de 11/1 em media e dias nublados e chuvosos, ja deve estar proximo de comecar a nevar


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Out 2014 às 11:15)

As temperaturas ainda estão estáveis aqui em Nagano. Hoje os extremos forao de 22/12c 

 Tempo meio nublado devido as grandes nuvens do tufao.

 Depois da passagem do tufao as temperaturas cairao e as maximas deverao ficar rondando os 18c


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Out 2014 às 04:51)

Hoje foi registrado 9,1c e agora 12:50 esta 11,8c e esta chuvendo fraco, no topo do monte Fuji esta -3c e devido os Alpes aqui da regiao ser quase de 3000m acredito que os alpes começarão a ficar branco !!!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 09:19)

Esta foto é do dia 10 de Outubro.
Como o autor da foto faz o seguimento  semanal do Fujisan, pode ser que daqui a uns dias já publique uma foto com o topo branco.
Já agora grande foto, como sempre.







Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/kritayuga/


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2014 às 01:11)

Belo nevão, Cubensis.

16-10-14






Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/14591...X8g-pnvY1P-pnvYQp-pBZ8Mm-pnxrec-pDZQKC-pDKEuV

Arrefecimento impressionante.






´

Fonte: http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=47639&ano=2014&mes=10&day=16&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Out 2014 às 02:33)

Eu sabia que eria nevar legal no Fuji! Os Alpes também devem estar assim mais estão cheio de nuvens


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Out 2014 às 12:59)

Hoje foi registrado 4,7c a menor mínima do outono a máxima ficou em 19,2c.

 Nas cidades altas de Nagano (1200+-) as mínimas forao de -3c

 Ja esta na eminencia de começar a ficar bem frio porque as medias estão despencando


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Out 2014 às 10:21)

Hoje foi nublado e deve chover para os próximos 2 dias os extremos forao de 19/13 .

 Em Hokaido esta com previsão de neve devido uma entrada de ar frio nas próximas 24horas  As mínimas nas cidades devem ficar em ate -10c embora o frio mais intenso  passara rápido, Mais semana que vem mais frio esta previsto


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Out 2014 às 13:52)

Hoje o tempo foi extremamente claro extremamente mesmo já fazia mais de 4meses porque todas as montanhas estavam visíveis.

 Isso e uma característica do outono/inverno de Nagano, o céu fica bem azul alias acredito que não são todos os lugares do mundo aonde o céu fica tão azul assim.

 Mais com essa alta visibilidade também esta chegando o frio agora esta 9,5c e de madrugada deve chegar a 5c.

  Semana que vem os extremos em alguns dias vão ficar entre 13/5 mais deve ficar bem ensolarado


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Out 2014 às 12:54)

image sharing sites




image sharing sites

Aqui o Koyo (como chama os Japoneses o fenômeno de coloração das arvores) esta começando a ficar no seu auge.

Hoje passou uma frente fria sobre o estado e e teremos a noite mais fria do ano deve chegar a 1c.

A maxima deve ficar em 15c essas temperaturas são típicas de novembro, mais deve ficar muito sol e ceu bem azulado amanha talvez mais fotos


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Out 2014 às 07:53)

Hoje foi um dia com o tempo bem claro e a Temperatura foi a mais baixa do ano 3,6c a maxima ficou em 16,6

E algumas fotos do ceu azul e das montanhas

Para essa madrugada esta previsto 1c e amanha mais ceu azul forte




image upload no compression




image uploading




image post




screen shot windows 7




free photo hosting
 Ontake san



free picture upload


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Out 2014 às 23:15)

Hoje foi registrado a menor temperatura do ano 1,1c e estava bem geado também, Algumas cidades de Hokkaido ainda seguem com neve fraca devido a massa de ar frio que veio da Russia e se chocao com o ar humido do Mar do Japao


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Nov 2014 às 16:28)

pic hosting

Nao e todo  dia que se ve 2 Tempestades tao forte em uma carta sinotica  (de inverno e de verao) Minha cidade agora esta 3c


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Nov 2014 às 10:15)

Hoje foi um dia ensolarado os extremos 2,7/16,2. De manha geou bastante, de tarde devido os ventos úmidos potencializados pelo Tufao n20 choveu fraco na cidade.

 Esse comeco de Novembro deve ter temperaturas ligeiramente acima da media, Ano passado nevou nas primeiras semanas de novembro...


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Nov 2014 às 10:04)

Hoje foi um dia muito chuvoso com nuvens bem baixas e 4:40 ja estava de noite, a máxima ficou em apenas 13c.

 Para depois de quarta feira todas as cidades do Norte de Nagano estão com previsão de neve e muitos dias chuvosos devido a uma forte massa de ar continental vindo de norte que se chocara com o ar úmido do mar do Japão

 Talvez eu  vou para o norte do estado tirar umas fotos dos Alpes 

 Aqui em minha cidade porem deve ficar ensolarado com neve nas montanhas os extremos previsto para depois de quarta serão de 12/1 aqui em minha cidade.

 E em boa parte do norte de Nagano deve ficar entre 7/-1 com muita chuva e neve vários dias seguidos.


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Nov 2014 às 13:42)

Uma forte massa de ar frio continental esta atuando sobre o Japão puxada pelo ciclone extratropical que se fixa normalmente a nordeste de Hokkaido.

Aqui uma imagem meio dia da tempestade.





screen shot windows

Tambem caiu agua/neve atarde e as montanhas estao bem brancas (as mais altas ).

Amanha ainda deve estar com vento bem puxado de noroeste

 A maxima foi de 11 e minima de 3c

 Agora esta 2c e algumas cidades proximas estao entre 0 ate -3


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Nov 2014 às 18:14)

Agora sigo com 0c em minha cidade, as 2:42 da madrugada.

As cidades aqui por perto estão entre 0 ate -6,8c.

O frio já esta se instalando nesse começo de inverno (segundo calendario asiático)

As temperaturas nao devem mais ficar acima de 20c agora entramos na epoca bem fria e escura do ano 

Por do sol ontem a 0c



upload pictures online


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Nov 2014 às 14:26)

Hoje foi registrado a menor mínima do ano -2,4c

 Em Nobeyama foi de -7,7c a mais fria do estado.

 Agora esta 0,2c as 23:00hrs 

 E o tempo tem estado a ficar extremamente claro com ceu azul bem forte


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Nov 2014 às 13:21)

Nos últimos 2 dias minha cidade esteve com temperaturas abaixo de 10c de máxima e muita chuva e nuvens baixas.

Nos próximos dias teremos temperaturas um pouco acima da media os extremos deverão ficar entre 14/1 porem para depois de dia 2 as temperaturas vão cair bruscamente devido a uma poderosa massa de ar continental fria que deve trazer nevasca para o norte do estado, aqui onde vivo porem será mais ensolarado.

Nos mapas de ISO 850hpa e bem visível que a massa de ar frio (ISO 0c) descera bem para o sul mais que qualquer uma no mundo para semana que vem segundo a GFS.

Porem a ISO de -10c deve ficar confinada a região de Hokkaido e nas Coreias.

Hoje foi registrado minima de -14,2 na cidade de Shumarinai Hokkaido (200m 43N)


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

Exercitar com uma temperatura ambiente de -52º:


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Dez 2014 às 09:47)

Nagano segue sobre uma intensa massa de ar frio nevou fraco o dia todo. a maxima foi de 3,2c mais foi por pouco tempo e ficou boa parte do dia a 2c.

 Na regiao de Tohoku (nordeste) esta sobre uma tempestade colossal

 Boa parte do norte de Nagano esta sobre neve forte.

 E para quinta feira não será o vento da Sibéria que causara neve mais sim uma área de baixa pressão que trara ventos de sul e trara nevasca para o sul de Nagano !!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Dez 2014 às 03:49)

Nevascas estão ocorrendo no noroeste do Japão.
Em alguns locais a neve já acumula mais de 60 cm e rajadas de vento de 133 km/h foram registradas em Hokkaido.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Dez 2014 às 02:50)

Nevascas no Oblast de Amur, Rússia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Dez 2014 às 02:52)

Oblast de Amur, Rússia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Dez 2014 às 00:36)

Komsomolsk-on-Amur, Rússia.
Fonte: Severe Weather RU


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Dez 2014 às 10:17)

A nevasca que iria cair ontem virou chuva mais depois os fortes ventos continentais começarão a fazer nevar aqui em minha cidade...

 Ja faz 4 dias que esta nevando direto mais fraco 

Agora fazem 0,6c e neva fraco puxado de sul.

 Aqui em minha cidade nao costuma nevar muito por sea effect snow. Mais tem anos que chega a nevar forte pelo efeito sea effect.

 Hoje a maxima foi de 2c e a minima de 0,4c.

 Porem essa poderosa vaga de frio deve enfraquecer nos proximos dias


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Dez 2014 às 13:24)

Nagano inteiro esta sobre baixas temperaturas agora 22:20 fazem -0,5c e minha cidade embora dentro do estado nas cidades de sugadaira e kaidakogen as temperaturas estejam acentuadamente baixas, Sugadaira (1220m) fazem agora -13,8c Em Kaida (1200m+-) fazem agora agora -8,8c

 Estamos proximos do estado congelar as montanhas tem estado bem brancas


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 23:07)

Boas Cubensis,

Mais uma foto tirada por Yuga Kurita nas montanhas do Japão, mais precisamente no Mont Eboshidake (2726m)


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Dez 2014 às 10:51)

*jonas_87* Nossa foto excelente!!!


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Dez 2014 às 09:09)

Os ultimos dias nao teve fortes entradas de norte, mais hoje comecou uma forte entrada e ja esta nevando fraco na cidade.

 Hoje a maxima foi de 6c e a minima de 0

 Agora esta 4

 Nos proximos dias deve nevar fraco pela cidade e as temperaturas maximas devem ficar absurdamente baixas varios dias previsto com maximas entre 2c 

 Esse inverno comecou com tudo !


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Dez 2014 às 09:23)

O norte de Nagano esta sobre uma intenca Nevasca na cidade de Hakuba foi de 0 a 45cm nas ultimas 20hrs.

 A maxima foi de -1c a minima de -2c caiu 36mm de precipetacao.

 Aqui foi de 2c a 0c e nevou fraco


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2014 às 19:45)




----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Dez 2014 às 00:34)

Minha cidade segue com neve forte vinda do sul, da frente quente. A previsão porem e que vire chuva.

Agora já esta com uns 3cm acumulado e esta 0c, 9:30.

Amanha ainda deve nevar forte mais vai ser vinda de norte através do sea effect snow, que vai ser bem forte e ate mesmo nas grandes cidades voltadas para o pacifico poderá nevar (o que e incomum) nas cidades voltadas para o mar do Japão muitos ventos (ate 100km/h) mar bem agitado e grande quantidade de neve e esperado.

Amanha na minha região a máxima prevista e de -1c, min -2c e vento com neve


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Dez 2014 às 07:08)

Ainda esta a nevar com chuva nas ultimas horas 16:00 a tempe de 1c

Amanha a tempestade deve estar muito forte seu centro deve estar em cima de Hokkaido a 950hpa!

E bem provável que rajadas de ate 150km/h possam ser esperado, devido a proximidade com a "alta pressão da Sibéria"  As Isobaras estarão bem estreitas sobre quase todo o Japão.

Hoje em muitas cidades de Hokkaido registrarão temperaturas abaixo de -20c e nos próximos vários dias deve ficar a nevar e a ventar frio de norte 

 Ja faz alguns anos que não tem uma tempestade de inverno tão forte estão prevendo pressão central de 948hpa!!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Dez 2014 às 18:06)

Voo AA280 da American Airlines (Seoul-DFW) foi obrigado a fazer um pouso de emergência no aeroporto de Narita, Japão devido a uma forte turbulência, causada por uma _bombogenesis_. 
Pelo menos 14 pessoas ficaram feridas.

Dezenas de províncias japonesas estão sobre aviso de nevascas neste momento. 
Avisos por causa de ventos fortes, grandes ondas,_ storm surge_, risco de avalanches e chuvas fortes também estão em vigor.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Dez 2014 às 18:09)

Fonte: *SnowJapan*


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Dez 2014 às 00:57)

Como podemos ver nas cartas postadas pelo Felipe Freitas, trata-se de um evento raro, uma pressão tão baixa assim em cima de Hokkaido.

 Aqui na região neva moderadamente as vezes acompanhado de vento branco esta fácil uns 10cm de neve la fora.

 No norte do estado nas regiões de Hakuba já acumula 68cm

 Nagano esta sobre baixas temperaturas aqui aonde vivo esta -3c as 9:30.

 Os ventos estão a 9m/s de noroeste

 Visibilidade baixa e neva moderadamente...

 Deis de que começou dezembro tem estado a nevar muitos dias seguidos pouco se tem visto o sol


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Dez 2014 às 13:18)

Fazem -7,1c agora em minha cidade as 22:00hrs imaginem amanha as 7hrs da manha ? 

 Hoje fez sol ea máxima foi de 1,2c 

 Agora esta fazendo a temperatura mais baixa desse fim de Outono -7,1c acho que nunca vi uma temperatura tao baixa a esses horarios


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Dez 2014 às 23:19)

Pelo menos 11 mortes foram confirmadas no Japão devido a tempestade.
Em Iujno-Sakhalinsk, Rússia houve o registro de pressão de 949 mbar.
Rajadas de vento superiores a 140 km/h foram registradas em alguns locais de Hokkaido.
 Inundações, acumulados de neve significativos e _storm surge_ também foram registrados.
Quedas de energia, desabamentos de telhados, naufrágios e vários acidentes foram registrados.





















216 cm de neve em áreas altas da província de Niigata.


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Dez 2014 às 02:41)

Uma vez eu fui para essa cidade que esta 216cm chamada de Tsunan-machi e realmente incrivel eu fui em marco e estava uns 3metros de neve e muito impressionante ver uma cidade com tudo isso de neve nas pontes com rio embaixo a neve quase alcançava a ponte! nos estacionamentos das lojas de conveniência pareciam  Everestes de neve


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Dez 2014 às 08:24)

Hoje foi registrado a menor temperatura mínima do ano forao de -10,1c. A máxima foi de3,7c

Amanha esta prevista mais uma área de baixa pressão e deve nevar com chuva, e depois a área de baixa pressão vai para noroeste de Hokkaido e devemos ter mais uma forte sea effect snow apartir do mar do Japão

 Em Nobeyama(1220m),Nagano foi registrado hoje -20,8c foi a temperatura mais baixa do Japão


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2014 às 21:12)

Este Yuga Kurita é tramado, que foto.


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Dez 2014 às 10:15)

Ainda em Nagano esta com fortes ventos e neve fraca que já dura dias, alguns dias tem parado mais a maioria dos dias tem ficado a nevar fraco.

 Hoje a máxima foi de 1,5 e mínima de -1,3c

 Nevou fraco com muitas nuvens quase durante todo dia 

 Embora essa semana a neve fraca deva parar e o tempo ficara mais sereno, com mínimas rondando -1c e max a 4c+-


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Dez 2014 às 09:58)

Nagano segue com clima frio e ventosos as mínimas estão frequentemente abaixo de -5c as máximas não estão subindo muito acima de 5c 

 Hoje foi de -6,5/3,7

 ensolarado e bem ventoso a tarde teve um crepúsculo bem bonito.

 Esta também bem ensolarado 

 Para dia 29 estão prevendo grande nevasca ate 40cm e depois deve nevar 5 dias seguidos 

 Esse inverno esta muuuito mais frio que o habitual


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Dez 2014 às 13:23)

Agora em Sugadaira/Nagano fazem -19.3c 22:22


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2014 às 17:39)




----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2014 às 17:51)




----------



## Danilo2012 (31 Dez 2014 às 12:59)

Ultimo relatório do ano, Estamos sobre uma área de baixa pressão e neva moderado a baixa pressão para amanha deve puxar um forte ar frio continental e deve derrubar as máximas para os próximos dias que devem ficar em -1 a 0c. As mínimas devem rondar bem baixo com vários dias chegando a -7c aqui na cidade.

 Hoje foi um dia relativamente quente devido a entrada de sul da área de baixa pressão a max. ficou em 6c e a mínima em -1,7c

 E assim se encerra seguimento 2014 :`(


----------

